# Don't Ever Buy Power King Towmax Str Tires! Ever!



## KEN5150

I'm spreading the word about the sub standard quality of Power King Towmax aka Blowmax tires: here are the facts: driving 60 mph on interstate road, not overloaded, pressure at 65 psi as per manufacturer, under 3k miles on these tires had one separate and destroy my outback 300RB and did over $9,000 worth of damage to it. Dynmaic tire the company that makes Power king tires denied ANY responsibility and in fact pretty much called me a liar and said it was my fault that there were underinflated which is patently false!
I encourage EVERYONE that has had any problem with their blowmax tires to file a complaint against Power king on the DOT website: http://www.safercar.gov/Vehicle+Owners This company should NOT be able to sell anymore of their tires!


----------



## Tiger02

Sorry to hear of your tire issue. If you have the space to accommodate a 16" tire then that is the way to go using LT tires rated for the weight. Chines tires are not worth the gamble in my opinion. Good luck with repairs and finding new tires. If you stay with ST tires then Maxxis may be your best bet.


----------



## KEN5150

Tiger02 said:


> Sorry to hear of your tire issue. If you have the space to accommodate a 16" tire then that is the way to go using LT tires rated for the weight. Chines tires are not worth the gamble in my opinion. Good luck with repairs and finding new tires. If you stay with ST tires then Maxxis may be your best bet.
> 
> Yeah tiger, I went with a set of Maxis 8008. If you look at the reviews on the DOT website maxxis (cheng shin) only had two complaints versus power King towMax had over 57 complaints. Towmax is complete junk.


----------



## Justman

Tires are one of those things you want to go with the upper end on. I have never had good luck with tires, but the Maxxis I had didn't give me any trouble.


----------



## rkimzey

I'm also sorry to hear of your tire issue. I had a similar problem last August when coming back from a fairly long camping trial out west. Coming out of Atlanta - heading east, we found out about the Towmax problems as well. I think we were luckier than you but still found out what a blowout will do to the underside of the camper. We limped on home and then went with a larger "F" rated tire made by Carlisle (ST235/85/R16). However, what I found out is that I think they're all made in China these days. I think the Maxxis tires are made there as well. The only one - for RV's - I could find made in the U.S. was a Goodyear tire (G rated) but in order to get it I had to change rims as well. Oh yeah, it appeared as though I'd probably have to take out a loan for them as well. So...............I went with the Carlisle's. Good luck to you in the future.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

I have had excellent service from the Maxxis 8008 radial tires.
Dave


----------



## BradG47FL

outbackgeorgia said:


> I have had excellent service from the Maxxis 8008 radial tires.
> Dave


We had a 2007 EnduraMax 39' 5er Toy Hauler that was a triple axle affair which was super heavy and it was really hard on tires. I had the right rear tire blow twice in about 2 years costing thousands of dollars each time. I was really worried about putting yet another set of ST tires on it and having to constantly be looking in the rear view mirror for the smoke and flying parts that happen when a tire lets loose.

We had OK luck with a set of Maxxis M8008 back in like 2010 but a friend of mine that sells tires says the Maxxis tires are starting to fail too so he won't install them, apparently there were production changes. He convinced me to spend the extra money on LT truck tires and I highly recommend you put LT truck tires on your rig. Find a set that is the exact same size or really close. Any reputable tire shop can figure out that will work. I went with BF Goodrich TransForce HT tire back in 2012 and we put 3+ years and many thousands of miles on them and they still look great with very little wear. It may be hard to believe there is that much difference but likely others will agree if they have done the same.

We just traded that 07 5er for a 2016 Outback 324CG so it still has the stock tires which I assume are typical junk ST tires so I'll be looking to put LT truck tires on the new rig for peace of mind.


----------

